# Why Your Fursona?



## Kluuvdar (May 15, 2012)

So, I haven't seen a thread about this yet, but I'm sure one has been made before. Why did you choose your particular fursona? Hyena, Dolphin, Dragon, etc... And if you've had more than one, why?

I made one before I had even ever heard of the fandom. Dragon of course. I was always into medieval junk as a kid, so, magic/medieval junk -> Dragons -> drawing -> drawing me as a dragon. I've only ever had one fursona.

For those of you who continue to classify yourselves as human, shame on you. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 15, 2012)

A white devil. And fuck it all I am no damn durrgal anymore. Durrgals dont have inflatable neck sacks and body frame mine now does. White devils are mine i say MINE.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 15, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> A white devil. And fuck it all I am no damn durrgal anymore. Durrgals dont have inflatable neck sacks and body frame mine now does. White devils are mine i say MINE.



But, I thought you were a dinosaur, dammit?     :V


----------



## Brazen (May 15, 2012)

Because I like William Golding.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 15, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Because I like William Golding.



lies, i smell lies. or swine...


----------



## SiLJinned (May 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw a thread like this before...

Whatever, I chose a guinea pig because they're too cute, underused and I kind of associate with them.


----------



## Kaamos (May 15, 2012)

because moogles are hot

uh I mean cute.


----------



## Saiko (May 15, 2012)

I think raccoon fits my personality well.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

Back when I started using GaiaOnline in 2004, I bought the Fox Ears item and put them on my avatar. Oh, how far I've come.


----------



## KigRatel (May 15, 2012)

Because I don't give a shit. :V

But really, it's because Honey Badgers are cool because they're much tougher than they look, especially considering that they can kill creatures three times their size with little difficulty.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Back when I started using GaiaOnline in 2004, I bought the Fox Ears item and put them on my avatar. Oh, how far I've come.



After seeing the original Boxxy video I always think of her every time someone mentions GaiaOnline.


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

I shall go somewhere...and copy-paste my response to this question from earlier. :V

UPDATE: Fur me, I grew up a huge fan of TMNT. In the summer I had to watch it EVERY afternoon. I was a TMNT one year for Halloween, and it grew from there. I have always had a fascination with animals, and always loved going to the zoo. My favorite creatures to visit: Elephants, Birds of Prey, and the felines (Cougars, Cheetahs, Tigers, Lions, etc). In high school I experienced my first I guess...experience...as a "furry," but not in the regard which we are familiar; I served as our mascot. I was a Falcon. It was awesome! I loved it, and since I only did it my senior year, I regretted not doing it earlier. So I really missed it. A few years later I decided to go to college, and am now serving as the mascot (a Lion) for my university. It is a tremendous honor, I take a lot of pride in it, and knowing how much I am going to miss these experiences when I graduate, I decided to step into this realm...a noble one, at that. I've enjoyed my time as the lion, and have decided I shall stay with that, and have made it my fursona. I feel that I embody the heart, strength, and wisdom...as well as laziness of a lion. :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 15, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> After seeing the original Boxxy video I always think of her every time someone mentions GaiaOnline.


I think of whiny 12-year-old weeaboos that want to roleplay horrible high school romance settings, while stealing pictures from Deviantart art to claim it's their character.
Or it could just be that I spent the majority of my time there in the Chatterbox. Probably that.

*On topic:* Cats are my favorite animal. Bats are among my top 3 favorite animals. I combined them because I wanted to.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 15, 2012)

Because Foxes are awesome. And also I'm a bit charming when you get me into a conversation, and a bit of a smooth-talker. It comes with being the resident 'Argument Defuser' for my family. =/


----------



## Not-a-DJ (May 15, 2012)

Because I like snow leopards. Do I really need another reason?


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 15, 2012)

My fursona makes stuff go boom. 

I like explosions. 

Do you see where I'm getting at with this? :v


----------



## Cyril (May 16, 2012)

Because red pandas. That is all.


----------



## Viridis (May 16, 2012)

I grew up around coyotes for most of my life, so, why not?


----------



## Lunar (May 16, 2012)

Because cows are fucking adorable, that's why.

I had a generic wolf 'sona to kind of just... have until I developed a more permanent fursona.  My moo-moo sona just kind of...clicked.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 16, 2012)

I'm a southern sergal because they are cute and fluffy.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 16, 2012)

I don't know, probably some deep and complex psychological reason. 

I raise, kill, and eat sheep. My sona is a sheep, practically the same breed as the ones I eat. 

I don't know. Mostly I think horns look cool and goats are hipsters. I don't understand.


----------



## Phobos_Daimos (May 16, 2012)

Hmm, well, I think I chose a horse as my fursona because I have always loved them (though I was once told I was too big to ride one at a fair...) and find them to be beautiful creatures. That, and some of my friends from GaiaOnline told me they'd always thought I had some qualities horses share...I'm not sure what they were, they never decided to tell me. Anyway, that's all there is to it. I like horses and apparently share their qualities, so I thought it'd be a good fit. Turns out it has been great.


----------



## Rhampage (May 16, 2012)

I used to be a fainting goat because my muscles froze for roughly 10 seconds when I got excited. I've long gotten over that hereditary genetic disorder and now I snap necks. Cool story me.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2012)

I like the attributes that are sort of given to foxes in the fandom and somewhat in mainstream society. C:
I also added some feline attributes such as facial structure a bit because it looks better, and makes my 'sona a bit more unique.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2012)

Because sergals had the qualities I liked. Tall, Shark-like sleek face, long pointy ears, menacing smile, mane, digitigrade legs, tail with fluff in the end and it isn't so popular as say, foxes and wolves


----------



## Deo (May 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> A white devil. White devils are mine i say MINE.


Can I still be the regular old boring type of devils? 'Cause that whole "eats everything, makes horrendous noise, and has a mouth larger than it's face" thing really is working for me.

EDIT: I forgot I put "Bad Samaritan" as my species. But really, tasmanian devils are bad samaritans, the terms are sorta practically interchangeable.


----------



## BRN (May 16, 2012)

Quilavas are the best. :V


----------



## Ariosto (May 16, 2012)

I was just looking for a species of canine native to South America and with an appealing appereance.


----------



## Deo (May 16, 2012)

Also, tassies are adorable. Look at this cute face with it's big sad eyes:







They just look so innocent, friendly, and gentle.


----------



## Acetyl (May 16, 2012)

Because fennec foxes are adorable and hyperactive. I like to think myself the same (he says while half-dead with sleep deprivation.)


----------



## PapayaShark (May 16, 2012)

They are fuglycute C:


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2012)

A half dead Blood Elf.
I am cold, bitter, and addicted to caffiene. :V



Ariosto said:


> I was just looking for a species of canine native to South America and with an appealing appereance.



Bush dog, Maned wolves, etc.



Deo said:


> Also, tassies are adorable. Look at this cute face with it's big sad eyes:
> 
> 
> They just look so innocent, friendly, and gentle.



About as friendly as a rusty wood-chipper covered in entrails.. :V


----------



## EightyKitten (May 16, 2012)

I have 2 Sonas.

Eighty: she's my shy and cuter side. An exotic cat who's smaller than she should be. She's unique in that she's a mixture of a few jungle cat species and not a house cat at all. She's my main sona because i'm also small and cute ; )

Delilah: is my wild, sexy, and free side. Delilah's an Armadillo with an attitude as wide as her hips. Armadillo's are actually my favorite animal because they curl up when in danger (like me!). But in reality, they've got rabies and that disease that makes your skin fall off so you shouldn't mess with them! I like to think I can be sassy sometimes...


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 16, 2012)

I've always been facinated by bats.  They are amazing animals.


----------



## Lewi (May 16, 2012)

I love anthro bovines, mainly for aesthetics. Also, Logan has a lot of aspects I myself would like to possess (career, popularity, musculature), which makes him an embodiment of what I want to be.

And anyway, Bulls are badass. Chicks dig 'em too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 16, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I love anthro bovines, mainly for aesthetics. Also, Logan has a lot of aspects I myself would like to possess (career, popularity, musculature), which makes him an embodiment of what I want to be.
> 
> And anyway, Bulls are badass. Chicks dig 'em too.



Just stay outta the Rocky Mountains lol


----------



## Dreaming (May 16, 2012)

Why not?

My first ''characters'' I simply chose randomly. For the past 10 years I had a border collie. Why? Why not. (probably unrelated to the fact that I liked dogs :V)

A majority of the fursonas I have came out of nowhere, more or less. I was looking for some characters to create and possibly draw and ended up developing them into fursonas. And I tend to adore their species a little >_>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2012)

I have four 'sonas now, and I am considering a fifth. They're all fox things, and they are all siblings. Each one has a big part of me in them that I have twisted, exaggerated, and added to to make them each into a proper character. I've divided all those bits of me up accordingly and their relationships between each other represent the way the different parts of me conflict.


----------



## Lewi (May 16, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Just stay outta the Rocky Mountains lol



I don't get it... :I


----------



## Anubite (May 16, 2012)

I have always like Jackals, ever since I was a kid and watched animal planet or an Egyptian special on Animal Planet, they have always intrigued me. They look cool and i like the big ears.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 16, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I don't get it... :I



Rocky mountain oysters... a delicacy that is bull testicals


----------



## Fenrari (May 16, 2012)

I used to be an avid reader of mythology. (and to a degree I still am today). Norse and Egyptian mythology just pulls at me for some reason; and I suspect if I had a past life, I must have done work with both. 

Anyway Fenrari's background story is that he's one of the descendents of the Lord Wolf Fenrisulfr. And as such his title of: "Prince of Wolves" has some hold.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 16, 2012)

I enjoy rummaging in trash cans, eating cockroaches and spreading a plethora of diseases.

So I chose a fox. Easy choice.


----------



## Fenrari (May 16, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I enjoy rummaging in trash cans, eating cockroaches and spreading a plethora of diseases.
> 
> So I chose a fox. Easy choice.



Where do you live that foxes regularly rummage through trash cans?


----------



## Xeno (May 16, 2012)

I choose my fursona to be a fox because I've loved foxes ever since I watched the Fox and The Hound, and they're so adorable.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 16, 2012)

He wasn't meant to be a wolf at first (I designed him as a lion, hence the mane), but I went with a wolf. I'd never liked wolves until I saw them in the flesh and got to stroke some, and then I realised what large and impressive animals they are. So it's just 'cause they're pretty awesome. The colours were what happened when I played with the colour sliders on Photoshop on a school computer that had the saturation out of whack.


----------



## Seian Verian (May 17, 2012)

Mine... Well, there's kind of a long story for why I chose a dragon as my fursona. It's more than just a sheer "Dragons are cool" factor, though that was part of how it started.

I'm going to copy/paste something I'd recently said about it.

Something small, but... When I played BoF3 (first one in the series I got my hands on) and saw the protagonist turn into a dragon, played as that dragon, it was just... Really damn cool. And in a way, I think it may have stuck in my mind of a symbol of becoming more than human. Which, with the concept connected to that symbol, which I found to be pretty cool, I think it may actually have nudged me in that direction... Also kept dragons themselves as such a symbol too.

So... Because of that special meaning to me, I chose a dragon to represent myself.

...For the fact that it's fluffy, I dunno, I think fluffy things are really huggable, for some reason I liked it, and I came up with a fluffydragon design. ...Then again that character is also a shapeshifter mage so could be technically anything >.>


----------



## Heffner (May 17, 2012)

A bull felt right.  Are you required to have a deeper reason?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2012)

I didn't have a fursona until I started playing Furcadia in 2005. I started playing the game as a bunny boy I aptly named "Randy Hare" (shut up, was funny back then ) then when I decided to get into RolePlay and needed a serious character I ditched the rabbit and created Randy Darkshade who's species was a squirrel, because I adore squirrels! Randy is short for Randal in case anyone has ever wondered. From that point he developed as my fursona. He's been stuck as my fursona since 2005. 

I chose squirrel for his species for reasons I have already mentioned, chose black fur, because to be honest, there are a lot of red and grey squirrel fursonas/characters out there so I decided to be completely different. I do get annoyed sometimes because artists like to give Randy a white chest, he's jet black all over including his front. Sometimes I allow a white front if it makes coloring easier for the artist.


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

Heffner said:


> A bull felt right.  Are you required to have a deeper reason?



Do you have the urge to gore people? :V

Do you have a "White Guilt" reason to have a bull fursona? :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2012)

Heffner said:


> A bull felt right.  Are you required to have a deeper reason?



Well, there must be more to it than just "DERP IT FELT RIGHT HUR HUR?"


----------



## Lewi (May 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Rocky mountain oysters... a delicacy that is bull testicals


*OH!
Oh!

*Oh... balls.



Ozriel said:


> Do you have the urge to gore people? :V
> 
> Do you have a "White Guilt" reason to have a bull fursona? :V



I suppose I'm supposed to be like that too... :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I suppose I'm supposed to be like that too... :V



With the names of my Ancestors used for furries shamelessly plugging their murrsonas with it.

"Biggs Sitting Bull" :V


----------



## Lewi (May 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> With the names of my Ancestors used for furries shamelessly plugging their murrsonas with it.
> 
> "Biggs Sitting Bull" :V


Of course.


----------



## Uachcer (May 17, 2012)

A couple years ago, I got bored of seeing every fiction being an Earth-like planet filled with humans and other mammalian sentient species. So I decided to create a universe of floating islands revolving around a massive star about half the size of the Milky Way, along with creating new physics for the universe. After a few minutes of getting annoyed trying to come up with a nice looking alien, I just decided to go with an avian race because birds are amazing. About a week later I decided to make an avatar for myself in this universe, and that is how I came up with Uacher.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 17, 2012)

At first I decided to be a Red Fox. Then I got to thinking that it wasn't very original. A few years ago I started writing about a race called the lunarians. As I kept writing I decided to become the main character in the book. Thus I became the lunarian known as Arik Vulpes.


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

I wonder why there aren't more shapeshifters in the fandom. It'd make keeping track of a fursona significantly easier.


----------



## Bando (May 17, 2012)

Unless old school mesh wheels count as a murrsona, I don't have one. :V


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Bando said:


> Unless old school mesh wheels count as a murrsona, I don't have one. :V



That's alright, just slap some ears and a tail on there and you're good to go! :V


----------



## Ikrit (May 17, 2012)

according to zeke

white guilt :V


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Do you have a "White Guilt" reason to have a bull fursona? :V



What is with you and white guilt?


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> What is with you and white guilt?



I don't think she's white. And I think she likes to be funny. Just a possibility. :V


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2012)

It was suggested that a bunny fits my personality the most. So I made a bunny of my physical proportions with my favorite colours. Ta-da!  Of course, it's not my "spirit animal" or some dumb stuff like that. If I went by my totem animal I'd be a coyote. Or I could choose one of my myriad of secondary totems. I'm not one of those weirdos though


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> What is with you and white guilt?



Because the fandom's mostly composed of it. :V


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Because the fandom's mostly composed of it. :V



:/ That's only because countries like China don't have a word to accurately describe the fandom.


----------



## Dhin (May 17, 2012)

Because vultures are interesting birds and Lammergeiers are even neater. Hell they're in greek mythology for fucksake.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2012)

Foxes have been my favorite animal since childhood. And it's a good thing I didn't have internet access at a young age because I used to daydream about how cool it would to be an animal. Oh, how much farther I would've fallen if that was the case. :V


----------



## Bando (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> That's alright, just slap some ears and a tail on there and you're good to go! :V


10 million hours in ms paint


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 18, 2012)

Fox fits me the best. I don't know why though.(Shrugs)
With what people know about me, they'd think I should be a tiger. I was born in the year of the tiger, tiger is my favorite animal, and I have the nickname of, "Tiger" (story if requested). I just don't feel like I really am a tiger, however. It just doesn't seam right if I were a tiger. Being a tiger fits me like a shirt that is too big at the shoulders and too skinny at the stomach.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 18, 2012)

I guess it came about from all the cat stereotypes. Love to sleep, actively seek out warm places, like others I'm not sure. It just clicked. 
I'm sure Tracy's Lackadaisy cats helped, too.
As for why bicolor, well, they're fucking adorable, that's why.


----------



## Sar (May 18, 2012)

Blame Azure. :V
But seriously, because Citras are really cute and I like them. I also like Limes.

inb4 bandwagon newbies
PedaBears actually from a forum game.


----------



## AmarisLecharm (May 20, 2012)

I talked with my wife about this actually xD "Honey if I were a cat what breed would I be?" She then spent the next 20 minutes looking up the personalities of the different cat breeds. Lame answer I'm sure, but I think it fits. :3


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 20, 2012)

Bando said:


> 10 million hours in ms paint



The masterpiece is finished! You should use that as your avi.


----------



## DaedolonX (May 20, 2012)

I've always had a fascination with dragons, I can't remember of a time I haven't. I always wanted the dragon to win in every fairy tale, Every book, and every movie. Even if they happened to be the antagonists, It didn't matter. Dragons were always alluring to me because of their power and grace, But above all was their ability to fly. They have complete freedom. They can live anywhere they want, From The oceans to frozen wastelands, To any corner of their earth. They can adopt to anything, And if things don't work out, they can just fly away.

Sorry, It might sound lame but It's what I think.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 20, 2012)

Well, now that I've changed mine, I'm going to say it suits my physical appearance and most of it's attributes are similar to mine. I prefer a cold climate, I hibernate during the Summer, I'm white as fuck, I'm cuddly on the outside but deadly on the inside and I'm a rather big dude. In Broadness, not in Fat. =/


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 20, 2012)

The reason I chose the species I did is because of what the animal is interpreted in real life. The owl to many is considered wise and experienced. Some examples are that the owl is sometimes called "the wise old owl" but to be honest, it was influenced heavily by some of the old Winnie the Pooh cartoons.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 21, 2012)

I chose a dragon because six years ago, I was a scrawny, five-foot-two-inches tall nerd with an inferiority complex and an obsession with fantasy stories (I blame the obsession on the Lord of the Rings; it came out at the most opportune time to convert the current generation). After I learned about otherkin, I chose a fox for a while, then sergal, and then around December of last year, I finally went full circle and was a dragon again. And honestly, I prefer dragons. I know I'm in deep when I'm itching to play AD&D (2e) as a (good) draconian. And then Skyrim.

I just really like how dragons look (they look pretty cool, no?). I like their strength, wisdom, beauty, speed, magical...ness (?), and perhaps wildness. And probably greatest of all, their ability to fly. I'm guessing choosing a dragon (or half-dragon) is kinda like how many guys like playing video games with the walking-armory-with-infinitely-deep-pockets as the hero.

Now...it's possible my parents may have caused this though...When I was little...er (>:C), I had this pop-up book called "Greg Hildebrandt's Book of Three-Dimensional Dragons." It was awesome (still have it around here somewhere). That, and I distinctly remember playing Spyro the Dragon at the kid's club at my parent's old fitness center. Impressionable youth.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 21, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I like their strength, wisdom, beauty, speed, magical...ness (?), and perhaps wildness. And probably greatest of all, their ability to fly.



When I read this, I instantly thought of Paarthurnax from Skyrim.


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 21, 2012)

I like tiger's because I consider them Asian.


----------



## morphology (May 21, 2012)

Eh, because tarantula hawk wasps have cool coloration, and they're pretty neat from a scientific standpoint.  There wasn't any deeper meaning into it than"oh hey, that looks cool.  I'll make it my 'sona."


----------



## BarlettaX (May 21, 2012)

Q. Why my Fursona? 
A. because FUCK YOU


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Q. Why my Fursona?
> A. because FUCK YOU



Okay so you're new here, and already you have given the impression of being a dick. :V

Way to go bro! :v


----------



## Kitutal (May 21, 2012)

I was so just about to make this thread. been considering it and forgetting for weeks now. :/

Cats just sort of came to me one day years ago, when I was wondering what animal I was like, just popped into my head, and nothing managed to dislodge it, it just fit so perfectly. 
the big fluffy white kitten was something I developed after that, thinking of how I wished I could turn into an animal, sort of like a werewolf, except I wanted to be a werecat, of course. I'm a little put off now by the fact that he's harder to draw than an animal with different colours and markings, try getting the shading just right without changing the colour too much, and by how he looks nothing like me, most people I know seem to look a little like the drawings of their fursona, even if just a similar hair style and colour, not so with me, even though it's traced over a photograph of myself.
and of course the whole fluffy cute kitten part reflects my friendly playful side that I'm trying to bring out more by hanging out in places like this, as opposed to my other fursona, his alter-ego that you don't see much yet, a slender graceful cat with silky smooth black fur that represents my 'inner adult' that I have in place of most normal peoples' inner children. now that one I chose because it looks more like me, it's how I thought I probably would be if I actually turned into an animal on the full moon.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 21, 2012)

I really have no better reason other than:

because i mothafucking can.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 21, 2012)

I like coyotes and wolves. 

And foxes. And canids in general I guess. I also like cats. Especially lynxes and leopards. And cheetahs. 



So I threw them all into a blender to create a super hybrid creature. No they's all dead except the coyote, so that's what I stuck with.


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

Because handfoot master race.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, I have a total of three fursonas: Earth the wolf, my general personality, Spike the beaver, my violent side, and Reflux the ninja ferret, my random side.

Earth was created even before I knew of furs. I'm a gamer, and my brother loved playing The Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess. I loved watching him, especially the wolf form. From there, I started to draw wolves: most noteably, the black wolf Earth. Recently, I developed her into an anthropomorphic form, and she became my first fusona, and my favourite.

Spike was created when I was watching a Netflix commercial which involved a beaver, and I wanted to draw one better. From there, I started to draw a violent-looking beaver, and Spike was born. Funnily enough, I was born in Canada as well, but I also learned that beavers were rarely used in fursuiting and made him another fursona.

Last but not least, Reflux was created soon after an accident in which someone was killed from my school. A grim mood had taken the place, and, just for randomness with my best friend, I started saying 'epic ninja ferret' randomly. So, the next day, I adapted it into Reflux, a light beige sable ferret with a white mask-shaped pattern. She's one of my favourite fursonas, not including Flame the fox, who I created for my friend.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 24, 2012)

Because out of every other species I looked at the skunk always, always, stood out compared to every other because of the giant tail.

I also looked heavily into spirit guides and the like and it always lined up more than other species.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 24, 2012)

Because nobody else thought "hey, I wanna be a pterosaur" Or an elephant bird! Or anything else other than a mammal!"


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

I chose a hornet. I see a lot of people who like to make the buff wolf or suave fox. And that's perfectly fine. I just I didn't want to flatter myself. I'm not good looking or graceful, but who the fuck would draw themselves ugly and be absolutely comfortable sticking with it? Not many. So, I chose something not a lot of people like, but I do. A hornet. Put him in my clothes. Gave him huge eyebrows. And that was the end of it. I like it. c:


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I chose a hornet. I see a lot of people who like to make the buff wolf or suave fox. And that's perfectly fine. I just I didn't want to flatter myself. I'm not good looking or graceful, but who the fuck would draw themselves ugly and be absolutely comfortable sticking with it? Not many. So, I chose something not a lot of people like, but I do. A hornet. Put him in my clothes. Gave him huge eyebrows. And that was the end of it. I like it. c:



Do you have an FA page 'cause i'd love to see an anthropomorphic Hornet. He better have four arms.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 24, 2012)

Chose a wolf. Not the utter most unique, but something. Name, Jarrod, white fur with black hair, general men's cut, and a black ring marking on the end of the tail and lastly blue eyes. Has low strength, slim build, and has standard intelligence. Involved in my stories and is joined with Suzy, a close "companion", she is as normal as normal gets, which Jarrod is humbled by, and she has golden fur all round, long hair, brown eyes, and a fuzzy tail. The reason was because it relates to my self, with added stuff, and Suzy is a madeup character.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Jun 24, 2012)

I chose a dalmatian, because I used to have one as a pet growing up and I loved him to death. Natrually, I also adored the 101 Dalmatians movies and the TV show, so I guess it just came natrually to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2012)

BlueStreak98 said:


> I chose a dalmatian, because I used to have one as a pet growing up and I loved him to death. Natrually, I also adored the 101 Dalmatians movies and the TV show, so I guess it just came natrually to me.



A dalmation's a great fursona actually.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Do you have an FA page 'cause i'd love to see an anthropomorphic Hornet. He better have four arms.



He...does not. I'm sorry. ;_;
But the picture is on paper. I need to redo it or make another one digitally which I may do tomorrow. I don't have a scanner. :<
If the four arms doesn't bug you (I swear...on everything that forms my existence that was *not* a pun o-o) I'll drop you a visitor message. Howzzat?


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, despite my name, I chose a horse for a few reasons. Probably the biggest reason though is because I can relate to some of their personality traits both good and bad; ex. they are loyal but they can also be stubborn sometimes. Also, the reason I chose a Paso Fino specifically is because I am half Puerto Rican and have always felt a strong connection to that side of my heritage.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> He...does not. I'm sorry. ;_;
> But the picture is on paper. I need to redo it or make another one digitally which I may do tomorrow. I don't have a scanner. :<
> If the four arms doesn't bug you (I swear...on everything that forms my existence that was *not* a pun o-o) I'll drop you a visitor message. Howzzat?



Sweetness! You have a deal!


----------



## WanderingFox (Jun 25, 2012)

Generally I chose what I did for as a species for my fursona because I had lots of exposure to the Animal as a child. I used to live in a very rural part of Colorado (where wildlife would be in the yard almost daily). One thing that would happen ever year was that a family of foxes would make its residence between the house and a crappy shed near the edge of the yard we hardly ever used. Eventually we saw something make a den underneath it, and didn't know what it was. Gradually, I began to see a fox leaving and entering the den frequently and then later on there was suddenly little bundles of cuteness all over the place with the mother vixen, and I got to watch them frolic from very close by. We would leave them alone, and they generally didn't mess anything up (except they would steal every pair of shoes we left outside). 

So, I generally got to see them frequently in the springtime each year (as well as less commonly in the summer, fall, and winter). I would frequently think about all of it and became interested with anthos around that time due to cartoons, and it was easy to put two and two together from that point. 

...Then I discovered the fandom and found out how terribly unoriginal I was with my species choice. I've never really ever changed species either since it's rooted in me so far back (though I've had more than one fursona before, but my primary one has always been a fox).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2012)

WanderingFox said:


> Generally I chose what I did for as a species for my fursona because I had lots of exposure to the Animal as a child. I used to live in a very rural part of Colorado (where wildlife would be in the yard almost daily). One thing that would happen ever year was that a family of foxes would make its residence between the house and a crappy shed near the edge of the yard we hardly ever used. Eventually we saw something make a den underneath it, and didn't know what it was. Gradually, I began to see a fox leaving and entering the den frequently and then later on there was suddenly little bundles of cuteness all over the place with the mother vixen, and I got to watch them frolic from very close by. We would leave them alone, and they generally didn't mess anything up (except they would steal every pair of shoes we left outside).
> 
> So, I generally got to see them frequently in the springtime each year (as well as less commonly in the summer, fall, and winter). I would frequently think about all of it and became interested with anthos around that time due to cartoons, and it was easy to put two and two together from that point.
> 
> ...Then I discovered the fandom and found out how terribly unoriginal I was with my species choice. I've never really ever changed species either since it's rooted in me so far back (though I've had more than one fursona before, but my primary one has always been a fox).



If you've got such a vivid justification, surely it doesn't matter if it's unoriginal anyway.


----------



## Twinkles (Jun 27, 2012)

I've had a couple, all felines. I think I made them more because I liked them than because they suited me. Then my friend sent me a picture of this adorable cat, and she told me it reminded her of me. It was an Exotic Shorthair cat. I knew it would make the perfect fursona for me, it had everything I wanted cosmetically and it fits me. 

How could I say no? http://www.furrbcats.com/Pittsburghblue.jpg >w<


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 28, 2012)

The reason I chose my fursona is when before I even knew about the "fur"dom I was originally a werewolf with no name; I identify with things of the supernatural and other phenomena because I never fit into the status quo (no joke either). I loved the whole concept of transforming into an animal at night (I'm night person in general so it fit). Then I loved skunks just as much I did werewolves so I became a hybrid of both but still no name. Penny, my original name for my fursona, came about because it was cute and it had a pleasant ring to it, my werewolf/skunk hybrid was named much later.

I had a hard time being this character because it lacked personality that fit me and I created a whole lot more original characters (and on going) to fit each one of my interests. Penny became a mad scientist wereskunk, yes I dropped being a wolf because it didn't feel unique or genuine to my taste. Then I switch to currently Pennington a genetically altered wereskunk because now I feel comfortable being something straight out of Frankenstein/Jekyll and Hyde movie, I feel satisfied now knowing that I have the one but many other sonas to go by. I can't just be one animal or one personality, it doesn't suit me well.

TL;DR Laments terms: I was once a werewolf and now I'm a genetically altered wereskunk because it's bad ass. Wolves aren't interesting sad-but-true.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 28, 2012)

I've always loved foxes and I've always felt a kind of connection with them. So I started to draw foxes and then I started to draw anthro foxes because I loved cartoons with anthropomorphic animals. And one day I heard about furrys and I said " that sounds like me,I could get into that". so I started to think about my fursona and finally I got able, the red fox. He has a black leather collar, always wears white sunglasses with black visors, and always wears his "meh" shirt.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 28, 2012)

I think my original thought process on picking a skunk was something along the lines of "omg they're fluffy!" but it kind of grew on me. 

Skunks are stubborn animals. They're small, clumsy, and physically underpowered, yet they still expect the world to just stand the fuck back while they go about their business, and very often it works. 

Not pictured: Any fucks being given

They also eat bees, and will intentionally piss off hives and eat the ones that try to attack them. I think that says something about them. Most animals would attack a hive to get honey, and see the bees as an obstacle to get that honey. Skunks however seem to think that eating the tiny stinging balls of hate was the idea all along. Out-batshitting a species whose primary means of defense is breaking their ass off inside of an attacker is a feat worthy of respect in my book.


----------

